# Cateye Strada Wireless on Specialized RH 29er



## bluehornet18 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi All!!
I have a new specialized rockhopper comp 29er and I am confused as to setting the bike computer. The tires on the bike are 29 x 2.0. The tire sizes on the computer chart are 29 x 2.1 and 29 x 2.3. I looked online about how to do a roll out, but i was wondering, what is the difference in setting the computer from the two other 29er listings. I would imagine since the circumference is the same, isn't the roll out the same.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

A roll out is accurate, done carefully and correctly. The other way is guessing. That is the difference.


----------



## bluehornet18 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks.
I found the roll out to be easier than i thought and very accurate


----------



## n9tkf (Jun 7, 2010)

Just curious. What was the calibration number from your roll out test?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

n9tkf said:


> Just curious. What was the calibration number from your roll out test?


It will depend on tires, tire air pressure and rider weight. Just do the roll out and get your own accurate setting. It is easy, as @bluehornet18 says - easier than riding a mounting bike.


----------



## juan machete (May 18, 2011)

mi bike specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er 
my computer nite rider rebel 3.0
i cant get this right
whats the number ?
help !!


----------

